# new to beesource, bee preference?



## Markpcr (Oct 23, 2015)

Hi, I kept bees about 15 years ago for 3 years and was wiped out by a severe winter. I was given the hives and no idea what the bees were. I am going to start up again in the spring and am wondering if there is a consensus on the best breed for my area. I live around 20 miles south of Rochester. I see pros and cons and am looking for some hints on what seems to be the best for my area. I have 3 acres of land and am surrounded by farmlands and fields. Would like to hear from some old pros out there. Thanks.


----------



## Dan the bee guy (Jun 18, 2015)

The best bees will be the ones that survive the winter are resistant to disease have VSH hygienic . But to find those bees is everyone's dream. It's more about the beekeeper you have to be all in . Study the workings of the hive raising your own queens ,selecting the best bees to start with. It's a learning process but I love it. And be ready to spend money because if you don't do your homework it will cost you.


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

rather looking at breeds I think in todays options I would look mostly at the breeder and reputation. many breeders have worked hard to produce quality queens.


----------



## ChuckReburn (Dec 17, 2013)

beeware10 said:


> rather looking at breeds I think in todays options I would look mostly at the breeder and reputation. many breeders have worked hard to produce quality queens.


Ditto.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! A lot of beeks in your area like Russians and Carnies, both use less stores through the winter than Italians. Russians seem to be prone to swarming from what I've read. The worst problem I have with Italians is that they tend to rob a lot in the fall once the fall flow is over. They tend to go through a lot of stores during dearths and some winters for me. Go local and try to get survivor and VSH traits if you can.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Welcome! I, like everyone else, like bees that live to produce another day! 

Finding local beekeepers in your area that make honey every year and have kept bees for a while is a great place to find out what bees,survive and thrive.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Mark!


----------



## xphoney (Nov 7, 2014)

In your area and experience I would go with Carni's.

Andrew
XPHoney


----------



## radallo (Oct 28, 2015)

Welcome!

I am not expert of US honeybee and climate, but I'd go local, no doubt!

Breeder rep and/or beekeepers rearing their own queens for a while would be my search criteria.


----------

